# Problemas con framebuffer

## natrix

Hola a todo el foro:

Ando con un problema durante la carga del framebuffer en el arranque. Vengo usando el fbsplash del LiveDVD-2013 pero luego de actualizar el núcleo empezó a saltar un error:

```

fbcondecor                |No 8bpp silent picture specified in the theme.

fbcondecor                |No 8bpp verbose picture specified in the theme.

fbcondecor                |FBIOCONDECOR_SETSTATE failed, error code 22.
```

Lo mismo se repite 12 veces, y obviamente me aparece lo mismo al ejecutar desde consola

```
/etc/init.d/fbcondecor restart
```

Como drivers de video uso nvidia uvesa.

Algo curioso que paso (curioso para mí), es que durante la generación del núcleo olvidé editar la línea  *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"

  del genkernel y el fbsplah andaba sin problemas, salvo por un error de uvesa buscando de ejecutar el v86d al comienzo del arranque.

Por las dudas les paso el grub:

```
GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1024x768

GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR="Gentoo"

GRUB_TIMEOUT=3

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true

GRUB_DEFAULT=saved

GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT='vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livedvd-12.0 video=uvesafb:1024x768,mtrr:3,ywrap console=tty1 rootfs$

GRUB_THEME=/boot/grub2/themes/Matrix/theme.txt

GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd"

```

Alguna idea? Gracias a todos  :Smile: 

----------

## gringo

no tengo una respuesta para ti, have años que no uso fbsplash.

en este hilo hablan del mismo error y en este post en concreto hablan de la configuración del kernel, a ver si simplemente se ta ha olvidado algo.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6188982.html#6188982

suerte y saluetes

----------

## natrix

Hola Gringo!

Ya había visto ese hilo antes de lanzar la pregunta al foro pero no pude dar con la clave.

Es un problema estético por lo que no es de suma importancia, pero me provocó mucha curiosidad el hecho de que ignorando la carga del v86d andaba bien salvo por el error que provoca dicha omisión. Además, el hilo que mencionas lo inició “i92guboj” que es conocido en el foro, si el renegó que queda para mí  :Shocked:  .

Por otro lado, también tengo pensado dejar de usar FBsplash. Ahora que migré a systemd el arranque se aceleró mucho: me lleva más tiempo iniciar la sesión que iniciar el sistema.

Como siempre, muy atento de tu parte!!!!

----------

## natrix

Este problema de framebuffer se ha vuelto paradójico.

Pude solucionar el problema el original que describí más arriba, la solución fue la siguiente: en el grub2 modifiqué la especificación de uvesa como sigue:

```
video=uvesafb:off
```

Sacando la resolución y agregando el “off” no salta más el mensaje de error, pero se destapó un nuevo problema con la placa nvidia y FB que antes no había visto. En el arranque en modo verbose aparece esto:

```
nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

NVRM: Your system is not currently configured to drive a VGA console

NVRM: on the primary VGA device. The NVIDIA Linux graphics driver

NVRM: requires the use of a text-mode VGA console. Use of other console

NVRM: drivers including, but not limited to, vesafb, may result in

NVRM: corruption and stability problems, and is not supported.
```

Según he podido averiguar, las primeras dos líneas son un problema que no involucra FB. (No encuentro la solución, alguien sabe cómo corregirlo?)

Pero el error que arranca con NVRM es un problema entre nvidia y el framebuffer, y acá es donde viene la paradoja, porque para solucionar ese mensaje de error hay que modificar el grub2 a:

```
vga=normal
```

Pero ese cambio hace que me vuelva a quedar sin framebuffer. Alguien sabe cómo solucionar esto? Debo elegir entre FB y logg limpios?

----------

